# Tickling the dragon(ess) [RP]



## Guardian135 (May 27, 2019)

Alrighty, so, I'm currently looking for someone to GM an RP that will likely involve large amounts of dragon and tickling. I have yet to decide on an exact setting, but I'm open to discussion. 

I love good detail in my RPs so I'd like a partner who can manage a paragraph minimum or who can at least try to match my own post length. There's nothing more irritating than writing a massive detailed paragraph and then getting back two sentences containing very basic info and no detail.

If you think you're up to the task and enjoy tickling dragons feel free to drop me a message and we can discuss further.


----------



## Water Draco (May 27, 2019)

Saw on forum home page the title and thought you were on about nuclear physics and achieving spontaneous criticality.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 27, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Saw on forum home page the title and thought you were on about nuclear physics and achieving spontaneous criticality.



Heh, yes I know the reference. If you poke a dragon in the wrong place you could probably get nuclear spontaneous criticality.


----------



## Guardian135 (Jul 2, 2019)

Might as well give this a boop.


----------



## Guardian135 (Jul 29, 2019)

Bumped, because why not, that's why.


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh I’m in


----------

